# I have a doctors appointment tomorrow



## Max35 (Jun 20, 2013)

And I am freaking out. She said she's going to run tests and check my thyroid. Anyone who has been through the beginning stages of therapy know what kind of tests do they run? And why does my thyroid need to be checked?


----------



## Max35 (Jun 20, 2013)

Anyone?


----------



## daisychainsandlaughs (Feb 29, 2012)

Your thyroid gland is a little guy in your neck which has a lot to do with your hormones and metabolism. The testing is done by a simple blood draw. Your doctor is probably looking to rule out hypothyroidism, which is just when your thyroid is underactive (it can cause many symptoms of depression). It's generally the first thing they like to rule out when a patient complains of feeling that way. And if you do happen to have hypothyroidism, it's easily treatable with hormone medication.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I never had mine tested. :stu


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

I'm seeing a psychiatrist tomorrow. What should I say to him/her?


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

I think I might tell him/her that I am having suicidal thoughts. I think that is the best option. I need help. I think they can help me?


----------



## Max35 (Jun 20, 2013)

If your having suicidal thoughts certainly tell them! They will help you! I will let people who are curious to know what happened at my appointment know how it went when I'm done! On my way there now and I'm so nervous! And thank you!


----------



## daisychainsandlaughs (Feb 29, 2012)

I just had my first appointment in a year and a half today, filled out a simple depression and anxiety checklist when I got in. They did a full blood workup on me. Testing my thyroid levels (for the reasons I listed above), checking my Vitamin D levels because that can also cause depression/fatigue, and they're also doing a complete metabolic panel. I was started immediately on Celexa. Pretty standard visit, hope this helps.

Steve300 - absolutely tell your psychiatrist any and all of your concerns, that is what they are there for. Good luck.


----------



## Max35 (Jun 20, 2013)

daisychainsandlaughs said:


> I just had my first appointment in a year and a half today, filled out a simple depression and anxiety checklist when I got in. They did a full blood workup on me. Testing my thyroid levels (for the reasons I listed above), checking my Vitamin D levels because that can also cause depression/fatigue, and they're also doing a complete metabolic panel. I was started immediately on Celexa. Pretty standard visit, hope this helps.
> 
> Steve300 - absolutely tell your psychiatrist any and all of your concerns, that is what they are there for. Good luck.


That's what they did with my too today they took my blood and are testing my thyroid and some other things but I forgot bc I was in panic mode lol but I'm just glad I'm taking steps to help myself get better and learn how to deal with this. They took me off of Klonopin today because it knocks me out and put me on Zoloft and Ativan. I hope these work!


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

Steve300 said:


> I think I might tell him/her that I am having suicidal thoughts. I think that is the best option. I need help. I think they can help me?


that is normal with anxiety & depression , i have them too :|


----------

